
Medal Gets Missing Medical Records to Your Doctor - bohm
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/14/no-more-drug-interactions/
======
erroneousfunk
This article piqued my interest about the founder's educational background,
and it sure is odd, considering all the wording in the press and her own
descriptions of her background. 4 years 4 months in medical school (according
to LinkedIn), dropped out as a "third year candidate" and describes her
attendance as both 2011-2016 in her list of schools and from 2011-2015 in her
list of employers.

Did she periodically take a hiatus from school to found other companies? Was
she in school part-time? I certainly don't fault anyone for dropping out of a
grad school program, but completing two years of medical school (if that's the
case) is a far cry from "practically a doctor," like the article describes.

~~~
saturnalyajones
Hello,

I entered medical school in 2011 on the traditional path (very much full-
time). During my third year, after I had passed the Step 1 board exams and had
started treating patients, I became familiar with the benefits and limitations
of our patient management and diagnostic software.

At that time I put in for my first leave of absence, while I remained an
enrolled student. I moved to San Francisco and began exploring the technology
development. I planned to return for the completion of my medical degree,
however with the recent success of Medal, I've opted to remain in San
Francisco.

During my time away, I collaborated with the business school and other in-
degree and cross curriculum programs; my program shuffled my electives so that
I was completing them part-time while away. Core medical rotations cannot be
completed part time, and I still had four left.

Hope this answers your question.

Warmly, Lonnie

------
alexnewman
These guys know what's up. It's good to see security experts like d.k. getting
involved. _advisory i 'm trying to help them out_

------
DrScump
How does Medal cope with HIPAA requirements and limitations?

Where is Medal based? (I assume Boston, but the web page has no location
info.)

~~~
saturnalyajones
Medal is both HIPAA compliant and security-forward.

Medal works with one of the authors of HIPAA to ensure that we meet all
current legislation and a security expert to ensure that we meet the highest
standards of trusted data management. Furthermore, Medal goes above and beyond
to create an environment of transparency (for example, we rewrite our releases
in plain language).

Medal is based in San Francisco, but we perform installations nationwide.

If you would like to discuss an installation, please contact us at
info@getmedal.com

You can learn more about our team, advisors, and represenation and our prior
work here:

[http://www.getmedal.com/team.html](http://www.getmedal.com/team.html)
[http://www.getmedal.com/press.html](http://www.getmedal.com/press.html)

A few highlights of initiatives led & founded by Medal's team, legal
representation, and advisors in the past:

Co-wrote Department of Health & Human Services National Interoperability
Survey [http://www.goo.gl/K22VO3](http://www.goo.gl/K22VO3)

Architected SHRINE, [Harvard Research Interchange, 70+ institutions, over 6
million patients]
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0055811)

Co-wrote HIPAA
[http://s3.gi.org/nataffairs/hipaa.pdf](http://s3.gi.org/nataffairs/hipaa.pdf)

Worked with Microsoft to repair a critical flaw in DNS
[http://www.wired.com/2008/07/kaminsky-on-
how/](http://www.wired.com/2008/07/kaminsky-on-how/)

Founded Open.Med
[https://open.med.harvard.edu/](https://open.med.harvard.edu/)

------
kabold
Seems to be an important step to better medical informations. Wish you
success!

------
mikeyla85
Whoo! Medal is great!

